# New Citizen Divers



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Anyone have information or insight about these two new Citizen models? To say the least, they are interesting and edgy.

Model numbers are JV0010-08E on the left and JV0030-01E on the right.

I like them both, but, given my druthers, I probably would opt for the one on the right.

All comments will be appreciated.

Pics obviously borrowed from the named source.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This has already been posted here : http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=12320


----------

